# Table de fichiers incorrect URGENT!



## vassago (30 Mai 2001)

J'ai bien lu les forums concernant ce problème que beaucoup de personnes rencontrent, et tous les conseils donnés ne changent rien au problème...
J'ai désactivé "Serial Shim Lib", activé "Modem", "LDAP Plugin", "LDAP Lib", et désactivé les scripts de modem. Sans résultats.
La seule solution c'est de zapper la PRAM, pour le faire démarrer UNE FOIS ! Après ca revient.
WallStreet G3 - OS 9.1 - StuffIt 6.01.
Je précise bien que le problème apparait depuis l'installation de StuffIt Deluxe 6.01.
Ce serait donc bien un conflit d'extensions, mais avec quoi ?!?!?
Please HELP !!!!


----------



## Number One (30 Mai 2001)

J'avais ce problème avec StuffIt Je l'ai desactivé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Gwenhiver (30 Mai 2001)

Il y a une TIL sur le sujet... enfin bon, ça a l'air aussi ésotérique que les solutions trouvées jusqu'à présent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis si tu dis que StuffIt Deluxe est responsable, désactive toutes les extensions qui commencent par StuffIt...

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

http://www.pommea.ch/Humeur/index.html 

on tape pomme-f et on cherche "Table" et on clic sur le teste et apres on attends que ca se chatge puis on va lire et on fait se qui est ecris de faire.

[Ce message a été modifié par McLaurent (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

c'est reglé.

[Ce message a été modifié par McLaurent (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## roro (30 Mai 2001)

le copier-coller ne fonctionne pas avec un lien vers une page compilée en fonction du client

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

ouasi juste je change ca... c'est pénible le wewb dynamique !!!

pourtant leur truc pointer l'humeur doit bien servir a qqch non ?


----------



## vassago (30 Mai 2001)

J'ai réglé à peu près le problème :

Apparemment, il y aurait un conflit entre StuffIt et les ports USB.
Je m'explique : en débranchant mes périfériques USB (clavier, souris, graveur): plus d'erreurs.
En branchant, seulement le clavier OU seulement la souris OU seulement le graveur: pas d'erreurs
En branchant le clavier ET la souris : plantage
En branchant le clavier ET le graveur : plantage
En branchant le graveur ET la souris : pas d'erreur

Conclusion le clavier EST en cause (la souris peut être branchée sur le deuxième port USB OU sur le port du clavier, avec le même message d'erreur).
Ce clavier est de la marque MacAlly (translucide bleu).

Ce qui me chiffonne, c'est que justement en 8.6 et avec StuffIt Deluxe 6.01, je n'avais pas de problèmes.

Résultat, il faut débrancher le clavier avant le démarrage du mac, pour le reconnecter ensuite !

Ridicule !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2001)

extrait du lien:

&lt;&lt;&lt; La solution est, comme souvent dans notre métier, d'autant plus difficile à trouver qu'elle est enfantine à appliquer: en gros, il suffit de passer un coup de "SOS Disque" version 8.6 ou antérieure sur son disque dur pour faire disparaître le message "Table de fichiers incorrecte" ou "Wrapper System file needs to be replaced". &gt;&gt;&gt;

C'est comme ca que j'ai réparé chez moi masi avant que je lise que"sos disque "savais faire ca. J'ai bossé avec "DiskWarrior" masi le résultat doit etre le meme


[Ce message a été modifié par McLaurent (edited 30 Mai 2001).]


----------



## roro (30 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vassago:
*Résultat, il faut débrancher le clavier avant le démarrage du mac, pour le reconnecter ensuite !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

as tu essayé ma solution ?
laisse tes périphs connectés, éteins ton Mac, attends qques secondes et fais ce que j'ai expliqué, ça va résoudre ton pbm


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2001)

il y en a qui sont réfractaires aux autres idées a se que je vois !!!

m'enfin Vassago nous tiens au courant !!!


----------



## roro (31 Mai 2001)

c'est pas que je suis réfractaire, je dis juste que y a pas besoin de soft pour s'en sortir ! j'ai eu le coup sur plusieurs Mac et à chaque fois, ça a fonctionné sans HDT ni sos disque mais simplement par un démarrage bien dosé


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2001)

et ben c'est un peu barbare comme méthode alors qu'en meme temps t'as un prg tout pret et qui fonctionne !!


----------



## archeos (31 Mai 2001)

oui mais sos disque ne suffit souvent pas
si roro n'avait pas posté sa solution, je crois que j'aurais fini par tout réinstaller
qq fois, il vaut mieux avoir plusieurs méthodes

merci roro

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## roro (31 Mai 2001)

j'aurai jamais dû faire génie













(merci archeos !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2001)

passe disque Warrior sur ton disque ca a été la solution a se probleme chez moi.

------------------
G4 Power "G4 AGP-400 442 Mo"


----------



## roro (31 Mai 2001)

va voir ma réponse : http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000569.html 

ça marche dans tous les cas !


----------



## vassago (31 Mai 2001)

McLaurent, t'es le meilleur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement DiskWarrior est LA solution au problème. SOS Disque à bien repéré qu'il y avait des fichiers systemes endommagés, et qu'il fallait les REMPLACER (!)... DiskWarrior lui répare.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis, il démarre... et il plante... mais c'est une autre histoire (on verra demain)
 (vous avez vu? je garde le moral !)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Ce message a été modifié par vassago (edited 31 Mai 2001).]


----------



## roro (31 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vassago:
*McLaurent, t'es le meilleur !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement DiskWarrior est LA solution au problème. SOS Disque à bien repéré qu'il y avait des fichiers systemes endommagés, et qu'il fallait les REMPLACER (!)... DiskWarrior lui répare.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un utilitaire disque trouvera presque tjs qu'il y a des pbms sur ton DD ! en général, ça ne l'empêche pas de fonctionner...

*  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Depuis, il démarre... et il plante...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel plantage ?

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 31 Mai 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

ecoute moi j'ai travaillé avec disques Warrior pour réparer mes tables et ca a TRES bien marché ! alors je te dis se que j'ai fait chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout.

Non mon utilitaire disque de remarque pas a chaque fois des erreurs sur mon disque MEME PAS VRAI

------------------
G4 Power "G4 AGP-400 442 Mo"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

faut pas m'en vouloir non plus. Roro on se calme je t'es rien fait !! un peu plus et tu vas me mordre


----------



## vassago (1 Juin 2001)

Sisi je confirme Roro !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



effectivement, McLaurent à raison (du moins pour ce coup là !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
DiskWarrior a fait des merveilles.
Les plantages dont je parlais hier ont tout bonnement disparus, because j'ai reinstallé OS 9.1...
Des fois ça marche.
Merci à tous !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

merci je me sentais un peu blouser par l'autre vieux posteurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : c'est pas parce que je suis un jeune newbies que je sais pas des choses. 

Mais je suis sur que ta méthode fonctionne trés bien également je la trouve juste compliquée ! j'ai pas du bien comprendre ! masi c'est pas grave...

@++ mcLau

------------------
G4 Power "G4 AGP-400 442 Mo"


----------



## Télémac (1 Juin 2001)

Bonjour

J'y vais aussi de ma chti contribution.

J'entends par ici et il repassera par la bas que tel ou tel soft est capable d'interagir et de pallier ce pblm.

Néanmoins, les softs sont peut être effectivement capables de résoudre des problèmes dès qu'ils sont existants mais d'autres méthodes (partagée sur ce post) mettent en lumière que l'origine est d'ordre matérielle notamment mis en cause cause le USB  et surtout les périphériques non auto-alimentés (Voir mes interventions).

En conclusion il y a une approche qui agit sur les effets au moyens de softs et une autre qui consiste à agir sur les causes : d'ou les controverses.

A ce jour, soit 6 mois après mon intervention et ma proposition de solution (figurant également sur ce forum) je confirme ne plus avoir de message " erreur système table incorrecte ..." de plus les machines sont stables et rarement plantées.

Par contre j'ai eu des pblms pas possible sur un G3 beige équipé d'une carte USB dans le port PCI. 

Aussi en faisant un rapprochement des deux pblms, ceci confirmerait bien qu'il y a un pblm d'alimentation éléctrique sur les machines. (Je pense que les alim ne suivent y pas)Comme preuve vous branchez sur l'USB un périphérique gourmand en énergie non auto-alimenté et patatras au démarrage ce fichu message. Pour mon G3 cela c'est traduit par le fait de me griller une carte.

Bon pour ce que j'en dis !

A j'oublie

les extensions sérialschimlib et stufit sont actives chez moi sans pblms par contre j'en ai désactivé d'autres comme celles qui font appellent au ressource énergétique du mac sur les ports USB et firewire et pour lesquelles je n'ai pas de périphériques.

Un HUB alimenté ne règle en rien le pblm de plus, sur les deux testés, s'il est branché sur le port USB et qu'il est débranché du secteur il me fichait la pagaille.

@+

[Ce message a été modifié par Télémac (edited 31 Mai 2001).]


----------



## JackSim (1 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*pourtant leur truc pointer l'humeur doit bien servir a qqch non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les URL de PommeA sont très longues et contiennent des caractères spéciaux qui perturbent les forums (non, on ne peut PAS changer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Mais sur une page "standard" ils fonctionnent, on les utilise d'ailleurs dans les Clin d'oeil sur le monde Mac.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

ouais c'est donc pas un problème de URL dynamique comme me le disait roro, pas besoin de changer du moment qu'on peut se debrouiller autrement.

@++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

A voir ca n'est pas fini pour nous de rigoler avec ces tables de fichiers ! ::
http://www.pommea.ch/Incorrecte/index.html


----------



## roro (1 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*ouais c'est donc pas un problème de URL dynamique comme me le disait roro, pas besoin de changer du moment qu'on peut se debrouiller autrement.

@++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ceci dit, ça arrive. Essaie de copier une adresse du site fnac ou de l'applestore...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2001)

je crois pas que le lasso pose les memes probèmes que le .php pour les liens copier-coller. 

cela dis tu as parfaitement raison. Coller un lien en php par exmple ca marche pas car l'adresse se fait en fonction de la demande du client !


----------



## JackSim (2 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*Coller un lien en php par exmple ca marche pas car l'adresse se fait en fonction de la demande du client !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce n'est pas principalement avec le PHP qu'il y a souvent des problèmes du genre (à part dans certains cas ou il y a un identifiant généré dynamiquement). Le problème typique est avec les WebObjects, c'est caractéristique des pages de l'Apple Store ou des iCards "infavorisables" (pardon pour le néologisme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

